# Best horses for jumping, barrel racing, and poles?



## LittleMissMe123 (Nov 28, 2012)

Come talk about what breeds of horses that would be best for jumping, barrel racing, and poles! This will help other users figure out what type of horse they need to lease, board, or buy if they would like to compete. -Aubrey


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Well..
I have a STB and we do hunter/jumper, and barrels for fun.

Lots of breeds are versatile.

Though I wouldn't take a Clydesdale and do barrels with him, that would just be silly..


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Lexiie said:


> Well..
> I have a STB and we do hunter/jumper, and barrels for fun.
> 
> Lots of breeds are versatile.
> ...


 
Yeah but it would be a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The horse that would be best for all 3 of those is the horse that is well conformed, athletic, and willing to please, regardless of breed.

Generally speaking, the horses that excel at barrels and poles are stock breed horses; quarter horses, paints, appaloosas, etc. However, the type of horses that are competitive at those sports may not have the physicality needed to be a good jumper. The same is correct the other way. Generally the better jumpers tend to be among the longer legged breeds like thoroughbreds and warmbloods...but they are not conformed for the quick tight turns and fast acceleration needed to be competitive in gaming.

Long story short, you can pretty easily find a horse that will do _okay_ at all 3 events in pretty much any breed. You can also find horses that are really good at _either_ jumping or gaming and, at best, are mediocre at the other. Horses that are good enough at _both_ to be competitive beyond lower levels are fairly rare and usually expensive.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I honestly think that an Appendix QH would be your best bet, but it would have to be well conformed, good minded and very trainable.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Quarter horses are one of the few horses that are good at a lot of things, barrel racing and poles because of speed, sharp turns and stops, jumping because of agility and speed. They can do it all...


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

I have an Egyptian Arabian and he used to do barrel racing. I trained him to do hunter/jumpers when I bought him, and he's the best hunter I've ever ridden =]


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I would have to suggest an Appendix QH. Quarter horses are highly versatile, but having TB in the line as well may increase height and stamina, depending on the cross, which would aid well if you want to do jumping.


----------



## twp (Aug 19, 2012)

My bestie's Anglo-Arab would run in the 14's in barrels on a bad day, and would also Jump Very well.. Matter of fact, he was also good at just about every sport she put him in, lol.. Depends on the horse really, not so much the breed.. In my opinion.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Lexiie said:


> Lots of breeds are versatile.
> 
> Though I wouldn't take a Clydesdale and do barrels with him, that would just be silly..


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd say a Quarter Horse, Appaloosa, or Paint, one that is fairly low to the ground for barrel and poles, it makes it easier for them to turn  I'm not too sure as for jumping though, I don't really jump. Although we have a thoroughbred that once jumped ad I've heard TBs and Warmbloods are good for jumping


----------



## oliveoats (Jan 22, 2013)

If you aren't planning on competing into super high levels, I would think a taller Arab. I've jumped one that was almost 16 hands, and my trainer had ripped her around barrels before. Arabs don't always come too tall, but you could also look into an Arab Thoroughbred cross. Just my two cents


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Quarter Horse, Paint or Appy. They might not go very far in jumping but they can do all 3. Me and my friends used to jump our barrel horses at fair, we were usually the competitive ones in the class. I think my old paint mare could have gone pretty far in jumping or hunters with someone else rather than me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

